#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Problemas com link telefonica cisco 1721

## RenatoLima

Caros seguinte um cliente meu possui um cisco 1721 usando apenas uma unica serial, a operadora forneceu a planilia de configuração mas não estou conseguindo ver a wan remota, por favor vejam se eu estou comendo bola em alguma coisa, ou é bobeada da operadora, segue o running-config:

Router#show running-config
Building configuration...
Current configuration : 1001 bytes
!
version 12.4
service config
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
enable secret 5 $1$B24V$xx81
enable password 7 0833485D05C5A
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
ip cef
!
!
!
!
ip name-server 200.153.0.68
ip name-server 200.153.0.196
ip name-server 208.67.222.222
ip name-server 208.67.220.220
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface FastEthernet0
ip address 187.XX.XXX.XXX 255.255.255.248
speed auto
full-duplex
!
interface Serial0
description lp 1338466004
bandwidth 1984
ip address 187.X.XXX.XXX 255.255.255.252
!
interface Serial1
no ip address
shutdown
no cdp enable
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 187.X.XXX.XXX
!
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
!
control-plane
!
!
line con 0
exec-timeout 0 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
password 7 14051618005C17F65
login
!
no process cpu extended
no process cpu autoprofile hog
end


Se alguem puder me dar uma força fico agradecido valeu!

----------


## sapucaia

Renato,

Aparentemente, sua configuração está básica e correta. Talvez o único detalhe seja em relação ao protocolo de encapsulamento da WAN. Por padrão Cisco vem setado para HDLC, e por sua vez, por padrão, as operadoras deixam configurado o roteador delas em PPP (manter compatibilidade com outros roteadores). Verifique o status do Protocolo em show interface s0. Se a serial estiver UP e o Protocolo estiver down, pode ser justamente isso.

Boa sorte!

----------


## RenatoLima

Sapucaia, valeu pela atenção, para essa operadora o protocolo é mesmo o hdlc, segue o sh interfaces

Serial0 is up, line protocol is up
Hardware is PowerQUICC Serial
Description: lp xxxxxxxxxxx
Internet address is 187.x.xxx.xxx/30
MTU 1500 bytes, BW 1984 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
Encapsulation HDLC, loopback not set
Keepalive set (10 sec)
Last input 00:00:05, output 00:00:00, output hang never
Last clearing of "show interface" counters never
Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
Queueing strategy: weighted fair
Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
Conversations 0/2/256 (active/max active/max total)
Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
Available Bandwidth 1488 kilobits/sec
5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
5 minute output rate 1000 bits/sec, 5 packets/sec
52 packets input, 1276 bytes, 0 no buffer
Received 51 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
1113 packets output, 68063 bytes, 0 underruns
0 output errors, 0 collisions, 1 interface resets
0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
0 carrier transitions
DCD=up DSR=up DTR=up RTS=up CTS=up

eu consigo pingar a minha lan, a minha wan local, mas a wan remota não pingo e a operadora diz que o erro é meu(tenico) no caso...

----------

